# HD video over internet from venue to venue



## jstroming (Mar 21, 2014)

I am doing an event in Las Vegas at two strip casinos located right across the street from one another, and need to get 2x HD signals (1080i) from one venue to the other. I am guessing the best way to do this would be via the internet, but I'm not sure what type of hardware/software I need. Currently the 2 events webcast separately at 2mbps, so a very simple solution would be to capture the webcast from one event via some kind of scaler and then input into each events video system (ATEM switchers) however I'm thinking I would need to boost the quality of the video for display on projection walls and plasmas in each venue. Does anyone have any ideas on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Mar 22, 2014)

Call the phone company or talk to the IT department and see if you can get a direct connection. That will give you much better quality vs bouncing off some server a thousand miles away.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 22, 2014)

I believe Canon still makes laser Ethernet gear; not sure where you'd rent that.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## kevlar557 (Apr 2, 2014)

Are the casinos part of the same organization? Might be able to get a fiber link between the properties. If so, just use some fiber-optic transceivers, and you're good to go.


----------



## Dan0010 (Apr 2, 2014)

to capture if they're streaming typically you can use vlc so just need a laptop. Or there is companies like level 3 or the switch that might already have connectivity in those spaces to provide hd-sdi depending on the budget you might be able to use them to transport the signal between two locations. according to the switch cox has hd-sdi fiber connections throughout las vegas so the casinos might have fiber already (makes sense depending on the events they host if they're high profile events) and might already these solutions in place.


----------



## jstroming (Apr 5, 2014)

The casinos are not part of the same organization. Definitely some good ideas here though. I'm meeting with PSAV Tuesday so I'll see what they say. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke Flowers (Jun 18, 2014)

jstroming said:


> I am doing an event in Las Vegas at two strip casinos located right across the street from one another, and need to get 2x HD signals (1080i) from one venue to the other. I am guessing the best way to do this would be via the internet, but I'm not sure what type of hardware/software I need. Currently the 2 events webcast separately at 2mbps, so a very simple solution would be to capture the webcast from one event via some kind of scaler and then input into each events video system (ATEM switchers) however I'm thinking I would need to boost the quality of the video for display on projection walls and plasmas in each venue. Does anyone have any ideas on this?
> 
> Thanks.



What is your budget? If you want the BEST quality look into using, or renting Streambox live. Colorists in Hollywood will use it to stream a movie to the movie's producers in New York. It is also used by Lucas Film at Skywalker Ranch. The quality codec is superb, award wining, and used widely by news cast. Here is the link for the website. http://www.streambox.com/live The price is pretty bad however, you would want to look into renting for sure. To do two signals for this system you will need the encoder then the encoder would send the stream via internet to a sever (or computer) with their proprietary software on it duplicating it and then sending it to two decoders at each location. The retail is $15,000 for the encoder, $9,000 for the software, and $11,000 for the decoder. You would be looking at a cost of $46,000 for the system. Again I would suggest renting, but if you can purchase I can put you in touch with a rep I have worked with from Keycode Media, a distributor of Streambox.


----------



## Jacques Mersereau (Jul 21, 2014)

If the Casinos are owned by the same corp, I would start by meeting with their IT department to see what they know, what they have in terms of gear and infrastructure (fiber) and have done before.


----------



## videoworld82 (Sep 25, 2014)

jstroming said:


> I am doing an event in Las Vegas at two strip casinos located right across the street from one another, and need to get 2x HD signals (1080i) from one venue to the other. I am guessing the best way to do this would be via the internet, but I'm not sure what type of hardware/software I need. Currently the 2 events webcast separately at 2mbps, so a very simple solution would be to capture the webcast from one event via some kind of scaler and then input into each events video system (ATEM switchers) however I'm thinking I would need to boost the quality of the video for display on projection walls and plasmas in each venue. Does anyone have any ideas on this?
> 
> Thanks.



Not sure if you're still looking for advice on this but...

How much latency can you afford? (if any)
As long as you have a decent computer to encode and a video interface to injest the live content, you can simply publish an HD signal to the CDN.

In the other venue, you simply pull the signal using the CDN player and distribute it through your videohub to get it on all screens or projectors.

In my experience PSAV can do this but they charge an arm and a leg and I haven't seen any kind of quality that blew me away. PM me and I'll help you out. You could probably do it for a couple hundred bucks.


----------

